# General Chat > General Discussion >  Real-Estate Investing: Investing in REITs

## romydesosa

Real-estate may provide investors with a high-yield and low risk investment combination for greater total return potential to a diversified long-term portfolio. For most people, investing in real estate begins and ends with the purchase of a home and any prospects of investing in office buildings, hotels, and shopping centers seems nearly impossible. However, these investments are more attainable than you may think thanks to real estate investment trusts (REITs).

----------


## nadalkruz

Real estate investing involves the commitment of funds to the property in order to generate revenue through rental.There are a number of ways in which an investor can participate in real  estate market.Real estate software are designed to help you manage your real estate properties.

----------


## markytot

Real estate investing involves the purchase, lease or sale of real estate for profit.The primary cause of failure for real estate investment is that the investor goes into negative cash flow for a period of time that is not sustainable, often forcing them to sell the property to a loss or go into bankruptcy.

----------


## adriankemy

REIT share characteristics of both stocks and mutual funds.REITs may invest in office buildings, shopping centers, and retail companies locations.For with assets such as computers and tractors.

----------


## hogedark

A benchmark of growth is a product of REIT fund operations growth.A real estate mutual funds can invest in several different properties in different sectors of real estate industry.For idea of ​​the effectiveness of management to reduce costs and rising rents and occupancy.

----------


## realestatesacram

In my opinion, investing in real estate business is the best and fastest way to earn money as well a to secure a good property. There are many places in all over the world where you can easily invest according to your needs and budget.

----------


## peterjackon

A REIT is an investment company that owns and operates income-producing real estate.REIT is a pass-through entity, meaning the benefits are passed on to shareholders.

----------


## bensoncolvin

Indian investors are now beyond the traditional asset classes such as bank deposits and physical property as avenues.Investors investment should carefully choose the investment managers, with a talent pool of individuals with a pedigree investment established.

----------


## adwormik

Indian investors are now beyond the traditional asset classes such as mutual funds and physical real estate as an investment avenues.The REIT structure was designed to provide a structure similar to the real estate investment fund structure common to provide inventory investment.

----------


## thomasgreek

Real estate investing involves the commitment of funds to the property in order to generate revenue through rental.There are a number of ways in which an investor can participate in real estate market.Real estate software are designed to help you manage your real estate properties.

----------


## albertmark

REITs are companies that manage commercial properties.Investors must carefully select investment managers, with a talent pool of individuals who have made ​​an investment.

----------


## shortsale

Just because there are so many great benefits of investing in real estate investment, its getting very popular. Some of the best benefits of real estate investment are:

1. Tax Savings
2. Earn quick money
3. Appreciation
4. Leverage
5. Minimum risks
6. Freedom and Pride of Ownership.

----------


## willisgyle

Real estate investments, including purchase, lease or sell real estate real estate investment profit.The the primary cause of the failure of investors to enter the negative cash flow of time is not sustainable, often forcing them into bankruptcy or sale of property loss.

----------


## defrankmorgan

In current running generation, real estate is very growing field and there are fashion of beach houses, penthouses and villas, but I am saying only that if you are investing your money in real estate than by safely you can get back your investment at anywhere-anytime in the world, so real estate is best future securities investment in current running generation.

----------


## wolkarwilliams

If you want to invest in real estate as individually than also best and if you are investing to make hotels, shopping centers, residential allotment than also it is best, you invest once and after making buildings you can be sold out it individually by getting more profit.

----------


## sunnyhamer

Real estate investments the idea of ​​a confirmed revenue very to a great extent.A lot of being assist residents of their owners wanting to rent extra.

----------


## jameshough

Nowadays real estate is a very growing area with a stylish beach house, attic and house, but I'm just saying that if you are in the real estate investment, rather than by the security of your money, you can get back your investment at any time anywhere in the world, then the future of real estate is the best operation of securities investment in the current generation.

----------


## timjack

REITs traded closed-end mutual funds. There is a fixed number of shares outstanding and price per share by providing them with a similar mode of closed-end mutual fund shares. However, unlike closed-end mutual funds, real estate investment trust based on different indicators to measure performance. Net asset value rather than measure performance.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Real estate investing involves the commitment of funds to the property in order to generate revenue through rental.There are a number of ways in which an investor can participate in real estate market.Real estate software are designed to help you manage your real estate properties.

----------


## ryanbrian

Indian investors are now beyond the traditional asset classes such as bank deposits and physical property as avenues.Investors investment should carefully choose the investment managers, with a talent pool of individuals with a pedigree investment established.

----------


## seniorlivingca

Real estate investing involves the purchase, lease or sale of real estate for profit.The primary cause of failure for real estate investment is that the investor goes into negative cash flow for a period of time that is not sustainable, often forcing them to sell the property to a loss or go into bankruptcy.

----------


## seniorlivingca

The primary cause of failure for real estate investment is that the investor goes into negative cash flow for a period of time that is not sustainable, often forcing them to sell the property to a loss or go into bankruptcy.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Rreal estate includes the purchase, rental or sale of property for profit.The primary cause of failing for property is that the buyer goes into negative income for a time period that is not maintainable, often pushing them to sell the property to a loss or go into bankruptcy.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Property includes the purchase, rental or sale of property for profit.The primary cause of failing for property is that the buyer goes into negative income for a time period that is not maintainable, often pushing them to sell the property to a loss or go into bankruptcy.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Real estate includes the purchase, rental or sale of property for profit.The primary cause of failing for property is that the buyer goes into negative income for a time period that is not maintainable, often pushing them to sell the property to a loss or go into bankruptcy.

----------


## brandojacob

Real estate, including the purchase, the sale of property or property lease the failed profit.The the main reason for a negative income of the buyer a time period not to maintain, often pushing them to sell the property loss or bankruptcy.

----------


## luffyishro

Real Estate is one  of the best business which can generate you great wealth, This is really nice post to read about the Real estate Investigation so we can spend lots of money on good property to get better returns in future.

----------


## donaldbotham12

Real estate investing involves the purchase, lease or sale of real estate for profit.The primary cause of failure for real estate investment is that the investor goes into negative cash flow for a period of time that is not sustainable, often forcing them to sell the property to a loss or go into bankruptcy.

----------


## hughmitchem

Investing in real estate that is good option for business. But there are some key factor may affect you like investment in real estate is long term planning investment, know market situation, demand and supply also know. Most of  people, investing in real estatewith the purchase of a home and also in office buildings, hotels, and shopping centers seems nearly impossible. However, these investments are more attainable than you may think.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Real estate investing involves the purchase, lease or sale of real estate for profit.The primary cause of failure for real estate investment is that the investor goes into negative cash flow for a period of time that is not sustainable, often forcing them to sell the property to a loss or go into bankruptcy.

----------


## thomasmarteen

Real estate investing involves the purchase, lease or sale of real estate for profit.The primary cause of failure for real estate investment is that the investor goes into negative cash flow for a period of time that is not sustainable, often forcing them to sell the property to a loss or go into bankruptcy.

----------


## martindevid5

According to me, There are many different ways to do this. How we have done it, is property and company, with a holding company managing this with differential shares for different members of the family.

----------


## davidsmith36

*Real estate* that generates income or is otherwise intended for investment purposes rather than as a primary residence. It is common for investors to own multiple pieces of real estate, one of which serves as a primary residence, while the others are used to generate rental income and profits through price appreciation.

----------

